# Cardigan from my Mom



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

We recieved an airmail package today from my Mom in England. She is a knitter. She has always knitted for us. This is her first doggy cardigan though.
We love it!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

how cute! It's really good


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh wow that is super cute. Your mom is amazing at knitting!!


----------



## mocha_roo (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww Oh my goodness if that is not the cutest thing i have ever seen!! She should sell some!!**wink wink**


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is really cute. I love the color


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! really nice  i'm surprised ur chi didnt chew on the strings, mine love those strings...o_o


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

that is wiked!!! i especially like the tasstles on the hood haha its so cute!! shes great, and the model is gorgeous too, of course! xx


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I think she should knit and sell some. If anyone lives near S.Yorkshire in England I could ask her. 
We love the cardigan. We went out with it on friday. She has a little black coat that we wore on top and she looked quite adorable for her outing.
I asked for it to be quite long for when it is extremely cold and we go out. It is 7degrees F today. Today we stay home. Brrrrrr


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Omg that is awesome!
Its fits perfectly to i love it


----------

